# I Need Help With Vampire Teeth



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I do believe they sell a type of gum at some costume shop's for that purpose.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## spooky (Sep 18, 2002)

Well, they came with some type of gum or mold stuff, but it did not work. I will check out a place that I know of and see if they have a better type of gummy stuff. Thanks


----------



## Eerie Myst (Aug 28, 2002)

*I got the same kind of thing quite a few years ago and I have found that denture adhesive works really well. All you have to do is make sure that your teeth are really super clean, put the denutre adhesive in the caps and you're good to go! Hope that helps you out. *[]

"where are we going....and why am I in this hand-basket"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Spooky, I'd take Mysty's advise. She knows what she's talking about. I should know. I've always been a fang of hers.


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Do what Erie says then you can take a Bite out of Crime!YUK!YUK!

rod spain


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

You can also check out vampfangs.com for some stuff on fangs. Their shipping is a bit high, so I held off on ordering some replacement molding kits from scarecrow and their own thermoplastic molding kits, I was going to try to use it to fill some fangs I got last year with some crap putty that didn't hold them in for anything. Closing my mouth would make them fall out, and despite the packaging they WEREN'T reusable with that putty. However, my fangs from Scarecrow worked awesome with their molding kit. I'd recommend trying those.

I stopped at Hot Topic with my wife a couple of nights ago, and found that they carried a lot of stuff there for fangs as well. My wife picked up some Scarecrow shredders (double teeth that are more for werewolves, but if you wear them back further than the packaging shows they look AWESOME) for 20.00, about 7 dollars less than I can find them online. We also found a molding kit there for their "snap-fangs" that looks a LOT like the scarecrow kits, I think they ran about 4 bucks there.

Once I get my teeth cleaned by the dentist on October 7 I'll mold me some new fangs and my wife as well and I'll let everyone know how they turned out.
-Stryker


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

I agree. Scarecrow makes the best fangs on the market. Here's a tip after molding them, though. Add some denture cream (the stuff from the market made for denture wearers) when you put them on. They'll stay in so well you won't know you're wearing them!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

I need help with vampire teeth too...they make an awful mess of my neck!

Dark Gardener


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Gee, Di, that really sucks!



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Next time a vampire goes for your throat spray some garlic spray on your neck!

rod spain


----------



## Eerie Myst (Aug 28, 2002)

*Di, next time he goes for your neck just redirect him to the main vain that runs down your inner thigh...it'll do wonders for you and your neck! LOL! I know...I'm such a perv, but I just can't help it! Is there a doctor in the house?*

Enjoy that dead girl's body


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Morning Eerie, how's it going? I'd ask if you'd like to go out for a bite...but I think I'll settle for coffee.


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Eerie Myst (Aug 28, 2002)

*Good morning dear! And while you are getting up from a nice rested night's sleep, I still haven't been to bed so I've already had a couple gallons of coffee! LOL! Yes, that's right...delerium has set in and I'm laughing for no apparent reason!*

Enjoy that dead girl's body


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Cool! That's the Mysty I come to love and adore! Wired and slap-happy at the same time! LOL! Damn it's good to see you back! It ain't been the same here without you!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Eerie Myst (Aug 28, 2002)

*Yeah, I leave for a few months and everything goes to hell! LOL! Looks to me, after going through some of these threads you guys have been doing pretty darn good without me. It's been a blast going through everything and looking at all the increadably comedic things everyone has been writting. I love it!*

Enjoy that dead girl's body


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

How did you like "It's the Texas Chainsaw Massare, Charlie Brown" "Barney Meets Michael Myers" or "Attack of the 50 Foot Olive?" I really had to outrun the guys with the butterfly nets after those!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Eerie Myst (Aug 28, 2002)

*I haven't gotten to see everything yet. I saw the Charlie Brown one only cuz Wicked showed me. But now that I know what to look for I'll deffinately have to check those out! [8D]*

Enjoy that dead girl's body


----------



## Eerie Myst (Aug 28, 2002)

*The Charlie Brown one kicked much butt though. I laughed for an hour afterward! Excellent work my fine writting friend!*

Enjoy that dead girl's body


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Here, I'll find the thread for you. I especially like what I did to Scooby and Shaggy in that one!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------

